# when?



## Army_Deej (4 Jun 2004)

My child wants to join army cadets, but she is in gr.9, but is 13, soon to be 14.  I saw on the web site that it is age 12 that people can join, so I just want to make sure that any age can join.  Also, is there like this fitness test or anything?


----------



## Chang (4 Jun 2004)

you can join once you're over 12 i believe. there are no fitness testsings to enter the cadet program but once you get in, we do do some fitness tests but they're only for qualifying for fitness level badges.


----------



## Ranger (4 Jun 2004)

I am a cadet, and I'm sure your child will love it. It's very fun and educational. You learn leadership, respect and how to cooperate with others. It's a really great program. I hope your child likes it as much as we do.


----------



## Army_Deej (13 Jun 2004)

;D Thank-you everyone for your input  ;D


----------



## Ranger (15 Jun 2004)

no problem...glad to help!


----------



## sgt_mandal (15 Jun 2004)

DEEJ said:
			
		

> army cadets


you know, air cadets isn't a total waste either


----------



## Franko (20 Jun 2004)

DEEJ,

Your child will enjoy everything about the cadets if he/ she is willing to put a little effort in everything that is availiable to them. This includes training. Promotions are easy to get...if they apply themselves and show some personal initiative they can get promoted pretty fast. This will open doors to such things as Exchange programs with other countries, advanced courses such as Para. The self esteem and discipline they get will give them a good solid grounding for they personal growth.

The most they will need from you is encouragement and a drive on training nights 

But I'm sure you already give that in huge amounts 

Regards


----------

